# Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN (merged)



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Just heard on ESPN...*

Just heard Ric Bucher on ESPN, and they were talking about the most likely trades. And he said that management has conviced Paul Allen it would benfit the team if they move Miles, and the trade he said was Theo and Darius, for Penny's contract and a first round pick, but there undecided if it would be NY's pick or San Antonio's. 

So, I hope this isnt true. Looks like we wont even get David Lee, and that I guess for what I heard that it looks like Paul Allen was the one who didnt want to get rid of Miles. If he has really changed his mind, we could see Miles gone before Thursday.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Hope this is not a repeat:

Sportscenter just reported that the Blazer's front office has convinced Paul Allen to:

Trade To NY:
Miles
Ratliff

For:
Hardaway's Expiring Contract
1st round pic

Obstacle: NY's 1st round or Spurs 1st Round (NY owns)


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*

If you're looking for signalling, that is the sound of Paul Allen selling the team.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



southnc said:


> Hope this is not a repeat:
> 
> Sportscenter just reported that the Blazer's front office has convinced Paul Allen to:
> 
> ...


CHI owns NY's first round pick this year. 

This trade is garbage IMO.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

NY doesn't have their own pick. They have Denver's (via NJ and Toronto) and San Antonio's. Neither are good.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*

New York doesn't have a 1st round pick this year...owned by CHI.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Garbage trade. Cap space is overrated. Giving away good players for trash?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

I hope that John Nash can convince Thomas to trade Theo and Patterson for Penny and Frye


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



maxiep said:


> NY doesn't have their own pick. They have Denver's (via NJ and Toronto) and San Antonio's. Neither are good.


Unless we get both this trade is horrid IMO...we should at least get Lee or Ariza for God sakes. 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*



maxiep said:


> If you're looking for signalling, that is the sound of Paul Allen selling the team.


not sure if you're being sarcastic..but why would him having to be convinced to trade someone with a long contract be "the sound" of paul allen selling the team?

wouldn't he be more than willing to do it in the first place?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I hope that John Nash can convince Thomas to trade Theo and Patterson for Penny and Frye



Keep Hoping . . . let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



kaydow said:


> Keep Hoping . . . let me know how that works out for ya.


Not gonna happen, but one can always hope.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

I agree with all of the dissent.

It gives me the impression that the front office has decided to punt this season (and maybe next as well) away and hope for better things later.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Wow. Just, wow. The "front office" has convinced Allen to trade Miles and Ratliff for ... nothing?

Is the "front office" named John Canzano?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Blazer Bert said:


> Wow. Just, wow. The "front office" has convinced Allen to trade Miles and Ratliff for ... nothing?
> 
> Is the "front office" named John Canzano?


I hope it's Canzano and not Nash.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

I truly believe if this trade rumor is true and goes through, that Nash and probably patterson to should be fired, This is a move that is made to save money not improve this team. I hope Paul understands to make money he will need to build a winning team, doing this trade throws this team away from any type of contention for years to come.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Yay! More draft picks! We're hoping to someday actually get someone into the Rookie-Sophomore game!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*



Hap said:


> not sure if you're being sarcastic..but why would him having to be convinced to trade someone with a long contract be "the sound" of paul allen selling the team?
> 
> wouldn't he be more than willing to do it in the first place?


Hap, it's a cap dump. We're giving up two of our best four players for cap relief and a low first round pick in a weak draft. That amount of cap relief doesn't even get us far enough beneath the cap to re-sign Joel; we could still only offer him the MLE.

There's no reason to do this trade now unless you're cleaning up the books to sell the team. This is a purely financial move at the expense of talent.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



RipCity9 said:


> Yay! More draft picks! We're hoping to someday actually get someone into the Rookie-Sophomore game!


Jesus... one would think....


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

I don't believe this trade will happen, not w/o Frye or Lee. If it does, you're asking a lot of Zach Randolph (maybe even putting him at further injury risk) I mean, JP's out - could be for a while, Theo would be gone . . . who else would guard other teams bigs? It's not just wins/losses here, we'd get embarrased. And it's not fair for the fans, it's not fair for the players you'd be asking to play out of position, it just sucks. I don't want Z-Bo getting pounded by guys like Tim Duncan, Brand, Yao, w/o any help!! Especially when he's not 100% Ha is a human foul machine - you can't count on him. I just can't believe this trade is for real.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

It depends. If the Blazers feel Viktor or Outlaw can become their SF of the future, you do this deal. I actually think this deal will get done because Nash doesn't want to let go of Outlaw because he seems like a kid with the potential of a Jermaine O'neal. Outlaw has shown this season he is atleast going to a starter down the road. Viktor also figures to be in the mix and there will be less of a log jam at SF. If I am Nash I do this deal as soon as possible because the Knicks may want more than what we are giving them right now. Penny to retire and end his career with the Blazers, who would have thought of this!?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



SolidGuy3 said:


> It depends. If the Blazers feel Viktor or Outlaw can become their SF of the future, you do this deal. I actually think this deal will get done because Nash doesn't want to let go of Outlaw because he seems like a kid with the potential of a Jermaine O'neal. Outlaw has shown this season he is atleast going to a starter down the road. Viktor also figures to be in the mix and there will be less of a log jam at SF. If I am Nash I do this deal as soon as possible because the Knicks may want more than what we are giving them right now. Penny to retire and end his career with the Blazers, who would have thought of this!?


Of course you want this to happen. Then when they do it, you'll criticize them and then run to the Piston's board. 

Anyways, I don't know. I'm real split on this deal. We need to get someone more than Lee back. If we got Frye, I'd give up Det's pick for sure.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

needs to be merged

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243963

the other one was first by 3 minutes


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Trader Bob said:


> needs to be merged
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243963
> 
> the other one was first by 3 minutes


I swear that post was not there when I checked just before posting this one. :angel:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*



maxiep said:


> Hap, it's a cap dump. We're giving up two of our best four players for cap relief and a low first round pick in a weak draft. That amount of cap relief doesn't even get us far enough beneath the cap to re-sign Joel; we could still only offer him the MLE.
> 
> There's no reason to do this trade now unless you're cleaning up the books to sell the team. This is a purely financial move at the expense of talent.



or maybe he figured, via what the coach told him, what the GM told him, what the President told him and what Pritchard told him, that keeping Theo and Darius is more detrimental to the improvement of the team than it's worth?

Why would he have to be CONVINCED if he was going to sell the team? Seems to me, altho I'm not sure why him dumping salary is a sign he's selling anyways, if he had to be CONVINCED to save money on a player that maybe the coach, gm and president are all for him trading, that's not a sign of an owner wanting to save money, but a *team* realizing Darius and theo arent worth the $ and that Darius ain't the superstar in training they assumed he was.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Blazer Freak said:


> Of course you want this to happen. Then when they do it, you'll criticize them and then run to the Piston's board.
> 
> Anyways, I don't know. I'm real split on this deal. We need to get someone more than Lee back. If we got Frye, I'd give up Det's pick for sure.


What's there to be split about? 

We get ABSOLUTELY NOTHING back here except cap relief, which isn't going to mean much. We lose ratliff and Miles for NOTHING. On every Isiah trade, he's been screwed...he can't get screwed here cuz there's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING COMING BACK TO US.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Xericx said:


> What's there to be split about?
> 
> We get ABSOLUTELY NOTHING back here except cap relief, which isn't going to mean much. We lose ratliff and Miles for NOTHING. On every Isiah trade, he's been screwed...he can't get screwed here cuz there's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING COMING BACK TO US.


I'm split because I mean I love Darius, and I think he's still gonna be good. But maybe his knee might not hold up, or think about the flexibility without him.

Without him we can let Outlaw and Viktor develop earning much cheaper contracts, and after Ruben is gone, we will be in great shape financially. Think about it, when Telfair, Webster, Outlaw all our young guys' contracts are up, and they are good players, we will have the $$ to sign them and still have the flexibility to add more pieces onto this team. This is going to be a vital part in moving towards a SAS type team. If that is what we are trying to do. 

Not to mention, Carney, Morrison, Gay are in this draft, making it a very SF rich draft.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

What a terrible trade...
If John Nash does this, we've finally found a worst GM than Isiah Thomas... ugh, cap space.. who cares.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

I'm reading elsewhere that Buecher says Lee is involved as well.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Has Bucher broke a trade before?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Schilly said:


> I'm reading elsewhere that Buecher says Lee is involved as well.


I sure hope you're right. Because the original proposal stinks!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

This trade gets us out from under Theo's deal, which is huge.

This trade gets us out from Miles's deal, which might be good, if the Blazers think Darius is damaged goods and/or if they just think he won't get along with Nate and/or they think they're going to get their small forward of the future either out of their current batch of prospects or with their '06 lottery pick.

This trade might get us a young piece for the future (or two, if a draft pick is coming as well).

This trade makes us worse the rest of this year and next, giving us better draft picks, including a better shot at Oden.

I'm not a fan of rebuilding, but this trade is the type that the team should have made a year and a half ago if they were going to rebuild.

Actually, now that I think of it, if we can get NY's pick in the 2007 draft, I'd probably be in favor of this deal. Since they have a 1st rounder in 2006 (from Denver?) they could move their 2007 first, right?

The Knicks might be deluded into thinking that with Miles and Theo they could get into the playoffs next year, while the Blazers might think (IMO justifiably) that the odds of NY staying in the lottery next year are pretty good. Two cracks at Oden would be nice...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*



Hap said:


> Why would he have to be CONVINCED if he was going to sell the team? Seems to me, altho I'm not sure why him dumping salary is a sign he's selling anyways, if he had to be CONVINCED to save money on a player that maybe the coach, gm and president are all for him trading, that's not a sign of an owner wanting to save money, but a *team* realizing Darius and theo arent worth the $ and that Darius ain't the superstar in training they assumed he was.


Totally, 100% agree. If Allen were going to sell the team, this deal would be consistent with that... but if he had to be convinced to do it, it seems to indicate that selling the team is NOT something he's interested in. I find it hard to believe that he would be convinced to make the deal and to sell the team all at once, which is the other alternative.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Ed O said:


> This trade gets us out from under Theo's deal, which is huge.
> 
> This trade gets us out from Miles's deal, which might be good, if the Blazers think Darius is damaged goods and/or if they just think he won't get along with Nate and/or they think they're going to get their small forward of the future either out of their current batch of prospects or with their '06 lottery pick.
> 
> ...


the 07 Knick pick is basically CHicagos pick (assuming Chicagos pick is lower).

Chicago has the right to swap picks, if NY's is higher in the draft. So we COULD get NY's 07 pick, but it wouldn't be a #1 pick. 

BTW, imagine if Chicago got the #1 pick next year and still made the playoffs (it's possible, if NY gets #1).

Well, thats how I understand it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Ed O said:


> This trade gets us out from under Theo's deal, which is huge.
> 
> This trade gets us out from Miles's deal, which might be good, if the Blazers think Darius is damaged goods and/or if they just think he won't get along with Nate and/or they think they're going to get their small forward of the future either out of their current batch of prospects or with their '06 lottery pick.
> 
> ...


Good points.

In addition, we'd be out from under Anderson's Patterson's contract by the next season with enough cash to offer a big name free agent the max deal. I count at least 15 million. (assuming we don't blow the deal by resigning przybilla to a ridiculous contract.)


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Hap said:


> Well, thats how I understand it.


I think you're right. http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/curry_traded_051004.html

I'd actually consider taking a 2008 unprotected first from NY. It's a ways out, but Mayo would look good as a Blazer and the Knicks might be REALLY hosed by then 

Of course, NY owes Utah a first rounder at some point, and I'm not sure the protections on that.

Ed O.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Just heard on ESPN...*



Hap said:


> or maybe he figured, via what the coach told him, what the GM told him, what the President told him and what Pritchard told him, that keeping Theo and Darius is more detrimental to the improvement of the team than it's worth?
> 
> Why would he have to be CONVINCED if he was going to sell the team? Seems to me, altho I'm not sure why him dumping salary is a sign he's selling anyways, if he had to be CONVINCED to save money on a player that maybe the coach, gm and president are all for him trading, that's not a sign of an owner wanting to save money, but a *team* realizing Darius and theo arent worth the $ and that Darius ain't the superstar in training they assumed he was.


He could have heard it from the people at Vulcan. I'm sure that value/$ analyses have been done on every single major Blazer player/employee. Allen loves Darius' game, and looking at the finances is never fun. From what I heard about the way Allen is dealing with the RQ, this move would be right in line with him putting the team on the block.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

This trade does not dound good based on talent. It is all about capspace. If this trade goes down, I could see another capspace trade going down as well. This idea really reminds me of what Denver did the season prior to drafting Carmello. They were a horrible team, and I think Posey was their best player. Kiki started unloading contracts, got them below the cap...way below, and they then dafted Carmello (who I dont really like, but he is pretty good), and and signed a few players and really improved. This strategy is very very risky in my opinion.

Prunetang


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



Ed O said:


> I'd actually consider taking a 2008 unprotected first from NY. It's a ways out, but Mayo would look good as a Blazer and the Knicks might be REALLY hosed by then
> 
> Ed O.


It is a long way out, but maybe the only way. Great players are drafted and stay with their teams or move to a big market (L.A., Chicago, NY). If Portland wants a star like Clyde again, they are going to have to draft him, then surround him with people who want to play with him. Until that happens, Portland will only be a marginal (or bad) team.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Breaking news guys, according to my sources close to the NBA, the Theo and Darius for Penny and 1st round pick deal in almost complete. Nash and the Blazers have already agreed to it even without Frye or Lee. Thomas still wants to see Darius Miles play first tonight but in all likelihood he will agree to trade.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If this deal goes throught I will seriously think about finding a new favorite team. Simply a terrible deal. A young SF that is totally capable to averaging 20 points a game for a 1st rounder likley in the mid 20's. 

Wow.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We should send a letter to John Nash in protest! Sign it...uhh...someone write it. 

:clown:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's something else:

Also saw this from another board (in addition to the Portland / NY deal just discussed):


> Patterson is in this deal and it's going to be a three way deal with Denver and Nene going to either NY or Portland.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh.....if we get Nene....all is forgiven!

:biggrin:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Please don't make us the first team that Isiah actual swindles in a trade.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Breaking news guys, according to my sources close to the NBA, the Theo and Darius for Penny and 1st round pick deal in almost complete. Nash and the Blazers have already agreed to it even without Frye or Lee. Thomas still wants to see Darius Miles play first tonight but in all likelihood he will agree to trade.


Hearing a rumor on the radio does not mean you have sources close to the NBA.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

My e-mail exchange with Nash:

Me: 


> Hi Mr. Nash,
> 
> Sorry to bother you tonight, your probably very busy but I just heard on
> Sportscenter a trade rumor that has us sending Theo and Darius to the Knicks for
> ...


Nash:


> I can't comment on trade rumors.


Took him about ten minutes to respond.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seems like a pretty standard response. I hope you're not considering him your "source close to the NBA".


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The trade as reported on ESPN is absolute crap, SolidGuy3. Don't encourage nash. :curse: 

Solidguy, What do you want to do with this mystical capspace we'll be getting?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

This totally negates the rebuilding plan IMO. They had a vision, and for god only knows what reason, they feel compelled to make a move? 

Its a stupid trade that does nothing but take players away from us for little or no compensation.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Xericx said:


> The trade as reported on ESPN is absolute crap, SolidGuy3. Don't encourage nash. :curse:
> 
> Solidguy, What do you want to do with this mystical capspace we'll be getting?


People seem to be forgeting that moving Darius gives more time for Outlaw to develop. If Outlaw turns out to be a Jermaine O'neal type player that blossoms late then this trade is worth it. I'm not encouraging Nash because the deal is basically all but done, it's so obvious with Miles starting tonight.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Lee will not be included (as he will probably go to Orlando when they trade). 

Frye won't get moved. 

And lol at Penny being a Blazer for a few days.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorry, I can't believe any GM would trade, Theo/miles for Penny and who's first round pick? I wouldn't be getting my panties in a bunch over that. Maybe a variation of that with I don't know... a player in additon to Penny and pick, maybe, just maybe that. But not this.

If they actually do it...naaaaawww.

Peace


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> People seem to be forgeting that moving Darius gives more time for Outlaw to develop. If Outlaw turns out to be a Jermaine O'neal type player that blossoms late then this trade is worth it. I'm not encouraging Nash because the deal is basically all but done, it's so obvious with Miles starting tonight.


Didn't that opportunity ALREADY present itself for several months while Miles was injured? What's different now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> I'm sorry, I can't believe any GM would trade, Theo/miles for Penny and who's first round pick? I wouldn't be getting my panties in a bunch over that. Maybe a variation of that with I don't know... a player in additon to Penny and pick, maybe, just maybe that. But not this.
> 
> If they actually do it...naaaaawww.
> 
> Peace


How often have trades as reported, been actually how they end up?

Also, how often have trades that have been reported by people with 'sources' been even remotely close to how they end up?

Also, how often have trades involving the Knicks been as they've been reported, especially when they've been in NY's favor big time?

IF there's a trade with Portland and NY, it won't be as been reported (at least, I hope not). It'd be something of a "woah...how'd we get that" sorta deal.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

For all you folks who think Paul Allen is getting ready to sell the team, my questions for you are:

* Why would he do that?

* To whom?

* Why would the NBA go for a city change - as there are no buyers in this city?

Gimme a break. The guy loves sports, comes to every game almost, owns the Seahawks, has free time and money, why exactly would he sell, especially now that the Blazers' fiscal house is in far better order?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

you know what i don't understand? when we had all those expiring contracts last year: Damon, Van Exel and Shareef, we couldn't get diddly for them. now this year an expiring contract is worth two starters on our team?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Stevenson said:


> comes to every game almost


In every game I've been to in the last few years, he hasn't been there.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Outlaw a budding star my balls. He has potential, but absolutley no confidence, hunger, strength and a BBall IQ that makes Miles look like Nash. I have serious doubts that he will ever become close to as good as Miles. 

Now, gettin Nene changes the entire dynamics of this deal.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



alext42083 said:


> What a terrible trade...
> If John Nash does this, we've finally found a worst GM than Isiah Thomas... ugh, cap space.. who cares.


He's always been the worst GM in my book, but this may confirm it for the non believers out there! =)


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I think if Nash makes this trade, it basically admits he made a huge mistake in giving Miles and Ratliff their contracts. How can you not fire him. 5 first rounders and no potential stars or above average players. Ugh....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

furball said:


> 5 first rounders and no potential stars or above average players. Ugh....


Explain.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

furball said:


> I think if Nash makes this trade, it basically admits he made a huge mistake in giving Miles and Ratliff their contracts. How can you not fire him. 5 first rounders and no potential stars or above average players. Ugh....


Jesus talk about being impatient. Telfair, Webster, Outlaw all are not even 22. Come on..


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

if we dont get lee or have another nene trade then i think its mailing in the season and paul maight be looking to sell the team

bargnani and morrison! morrison and tiago aldridge and gay! gay and tiago! oh yeah!


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I also saw that Bucher thought we would trade Ruben to Denver for expiring contracts. they don't have enough expiring contracts to match Ruben's salary; looking at their roster the only deal i think Denver would do is Voshon Leonard's expiring contract plus Eduard Najero. najero has two years left which is more than Ruben's so that doesn't seem like much of a deal for us.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



bballchik said:


> He's always been the worst GM in my book, but this may confirm it for the non believers out there! =)


but, but, but he got your boy Blake...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Blake dunked!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Blake dunked!


that was actually nice. 

btw, it was soon after that the team went on a mini run...Ha dunked right after that. Then Ha came out and the team went ina crapper.

I think having a big man in there makes SUCH a HUGE difference, not even Milton Berle could've made it funny.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

Definitely, we gotta get some big bodies out there that know the game a little better than Ha. Well, I suppose we don't NEED to get someone out there since we're not really fighting for anything.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

HA is learning and improving this might work out for the best for us in the long run, but we need centers playign the 5 zbo dont get it done that is too clear.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Latest Trade Rumor from ESPN*

What we really need to do is give Ha more than 10 minutes. Play the big fella until he fould out.


----------

